# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  motorsport

## bernard

does any1 else here think renault are going to walk away with this years championship?

----------


## Meh

I hear the Ferrari new car is ready. 

Anyway, forget F1. MotoGP is far more interesting.

----------


## bernard

i rememeber it was.
i used 2 watch that when it was channel 5, but it no longer is on ther. 
which channel is it on?

----------


## bernard

heard BAR have been banned for next 2 races and have sum points deducted for cheating. apparently their cars were under weight in the imola race. 
i knew the FIA wouldnt ban them from the entire season

----------


## pinkles14

I think kimi Raikkonen has a good chance of winning the championship he had a good race today.

----------


## 01Humeera

he does have a chance to win, but what a set back last weekend. poor guy crashed on the last lap. bad luck or what.

----------

